# Turkey Camp



## Burly (Oct 4, 2007)

My buddy and I stayed at our cabin this past Friday to get our birds on Saturday. Took some pics but unfortunately we don't have one of a dead Tom or two. Heard three for sure, maybe as many as five, but they never came to us. We tried to close the distance twice, but we got busted the second time. They must have had a hen or two. Pretty exciteing to hear them. At one point they were on both sides of us, and gobbled at everything that made noise. We had a good time catching up, playing dominos, and listening to the Tigers by the campfire until midnight. I went out again alone on Sunday morning and called in two Toms, but they hung up on me just out of range. 

Here are a couple pics


----------



## 5alarm435 (Aug 22, 2011)

That's a great looking cabin.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. The cabin is awesome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

sweet cabin dude
what area is it located


----------



## Burly (Oct 4, 2007)

It's in Van Buren County on our farm.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Great looking place. I bet you spend allot of time out there. I know i would. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Awesome camp!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Looks like a camp I would like to call Home


----------



## stockrex (Apr 29, 2009)

nice log cabin,


----------



## SNAPPY (Feb 13, 2004)

Very nice!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

thats a nice cabin,


----------

